# Phragmipedium Driftless



## KateL (Jul 17, 2020)

This is a cross from Woodstream Orchids (Bill Goldner) of Augres f. flavum x manzurii f. albiflorum (syn. schlimii var. manzurii). Bill’s working on the elusive white phrag. I can’t quite capture the matte white of the petals, which only have the faintest hint of pink at the very tips.


----------



## MaxC (Jul 17, 2020)

I almost got one of these and a Saint Rich. Ended up not getting either due to space constraints. I guess we have similiar tastes. Thank you again for sharing!


----------



## abax (Jul 17, 2020)

It looks as though Bill is almost there. This one is quite beautiful and
I hope a good grower. I'd love to have a white Phrag. and Ice Princess
is not a good grower for me.


----------



## cpmaniac (Jul 18, 2020)

That’s very pretty. I’ve snagged a couple seedlings from Woodstream hoping for a
white flower. Have you seen the photo of a white Hanne Popow from OZ in Tropical
Slipper Orchids? I wonder if any are still in cultivation?


----------



## monocotman (Jul 18, 2020)

Very pretty,
David


----------



## KateL (Jul 18, 2020)

cpmaniac said:


> That’s very pretty. I’ve snagged a couple seedlings from Woodstream hoping for a
> white flower. Have you seen the photo of a white Hanne Popow from OZ in Tropical
> Slipper Orchids? I wonder if any are still in cultivation?


Thanks. I picked up a “mini-flask” of these from Woodstream and this is the first one to show a flower. I like that the petals are matte white all the way to the base. Pleasing shape. I have not seen the OZ one. I assume that was from a while back - do you know the publication date? I would love to ogle it! 
Chuck Acker is also working on white phrags, as I understand it. I don’t know how many of his plants he blooms out. 
The lore is that Terry would bloom out many to choose from. . . My husband and I were in our working-long-hours-while-being-parents phase, so I was not paying much attention at the OZ heyday. 
If I find one, I’ll let you know!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 18, 2020)

There are white besseae hybrid Phrags. Pure whites are very expensive. Thanks for sharing. I have to see if I have one of these and if not try to get one.


----------



## KateL (Jul 18, 2020)

NYEric said:


> There are white besseae hybrid Phrags. Pure whites are very expensive. Thanks for sharing. I have to see if I have one of these and if not try to get one.


Thanks, Eric. I have no idea about what they cost, but pure whites seem very rare, i.e., unobtainable for me. If you have one, I’d love to see it. If you know from whence they come (like the reference to OZ‘s Hanne Popow above), I would be interesting in learning about them, even if I never have one. 
I picked up a division of Polar Shift ‘Ghostwriter’ from Woodstream earlier this year, but I’ve yet to bloom it out. So, I cannot personally attest to the color. In fact, I need to go check and see where I put it.


----------



## cpmaniac (Jul 18, 2020)

KateL said:


> Thanks. I picked up a “mini-flask” of these from Woodstream and this is the first one to show a flower. I like that the petals are matte white all the way to the base. Pleasing shape. I have not seen the OZ one. I assume that was from a while back - do you know the publication date? I would love to ogle it!
> Chuck Acker is also working on white phrags, as I understand it. I don’t know how many of his plants he blooms out.
> The lore is that Terry would bloom out many to choose from. . . My husband and I were in our working-long-hours-while-being-parents phase, so I was not paying much attention at the OZ heyday.
> If I find one, I’ll let you know!


I'm referring to Tropical Slipper Orchids by Harold Koopowitz (2008). On page 368 there's a photo and brief discussion. It's a snow-white flower.
Paul


----------



## KateL (Jul 18, 2020)

cpmaniac said:


> I'm referring to Tropical Slipper Orchids by Harold Koopowitz (2008). On page 368 there's a photo and brief discussion. It's a snow-white flower.
> Paul


Got it! Thanks Paul!!
Really white, no clonal name. Grown by G. Worthington, I suspect in the So.Cal. area. Hope it’s not lost to the world, but it’s great that Harold put a pic in the book (a fave). I did not see it on OrchidPro, so maybe the judges never saw it. Makes you wonder what happened to the others Terry had . . .


----------



## setaylien (Jul 19, 2020)

KateL said:


> This is a cross from Woodstream Orchids (Bill Goldner) of Augres f. flavum x manzurii f. albiflorum (syn. schlimii var. manzurii). Bill’s working on the elusive white phrag. I can’t quite capture the matte white of the petals, which only have the faintest hint of pink at the very tips.
> View attachment 21339
> View attachment 21340


Very nicely grown!


----------



## Sherry H (Jul 20, 2020)

Love woodstream orchids!

Btw Brookside orchids has blooming paphs their choice for $20


----------



## NYEric (Jul 21, 2020)

KateL, Polar Shift, and a lot of the schlimii crosses, Wossen, Bubblegum, etc., have come out near white. Also St. Rich, Future Impact (same as Polar Shift I think). If you look up St. Ouen 'Sweet Snow' it is a white besseae flavum hybrid and I was offered a division for $1,500.


----------



## eaborne (Jul 22, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## KateL (Jul 22, 2020)

NYEric said:


> KateL, Polar Shift, and a lot of the schlimii crosses, Wossen, Bubblegum, etc., have come out near white. Also St. Rich, Future Impact (same as Polar Shift I think). If you look up St. Ouen 'Sweet Snow' it is a white besseae flavum hybrid and I was offered a division for $1,500.


Hey Eric,
A little rich for me, but being the optimist I am, I expect something great every time I see a bud on a firstbloom flaskling.


----------

